# Bobcats First Preseason Game



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I've been listening to the game a bit. 

Okafor sounding good. I think he had about 14 points the first half. Gerald Wallace started off hitting 5 shots in a row I think then cooled down. Wallace just had a big dunk.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Okafor probably built some confidence from the olympics.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Okafor needs to work on those FTs :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Okafor needs to work on those FTs :sour:


Okafor with 18 and 4.
Wallace with 22, 12, 5
Brezec with 26 and 8  

Those are some encouraging numbers for the cats.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is a pretty fun little game. I missed most of it driving home, but I did catch the whole 4th. A couple of fouls down the stretch let the Wizards tie things up to go OT. Okafor and Wallace have been playing well, a lot like what has been expected and/or hoped of them. Brezec is just being abusive, playing like he's matched up against middle schoolers. He is certainly on fire, but even if he weren't hot and a few of those shots didn't go down, he'd still be having a really good game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wallace is a beast


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I didnt realize it was still going. I guess it is.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Another OT?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This game is nuts. Wallace gets a layup to cut it to three, they foul Fitch, Fitch misses both free throws, Hart dribbles it up court and launches a running 25 footer that swishes at the buzzer to send it to double OT.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This game is nuts. Wallace gets a layup to cut it to three, they foul Fitch, Fitch misses both free throws, Hart dribbles it up court and launches a running 25 footer that swishes to send it to double OT.



:laugh: 

Might be the game of the year.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I didn't see any of the game...but 126-125 at the end of 2 OT...what a first game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn that sucks to work that hard for a game that doesn't count then end up losing.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

You said it, but the Bobcats had a great game and gave all they could. They'll do well this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

They are gonna lose a lot of games but I don't think they are gonna be the pushover most people think they will.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think they put out a great effort. For such inexperienced guys, this was a great game. Honestly, I don't think anyone from the roster averaged consistent minutes last season. I expected Gerald Wallace to be a beast. I mean, the guy is explosive, atheltic, talented and was forced to ride hte bench year after year so it shouldn't be such a suprise to see him explode the moment he gets a chance to show what he has to offer.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is Brezec gonna be the starting C? 26-11-2, 44mins before fouling out!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Is Brezec gonna be the starting C? 26-11-2, 44mins before fouling out!


I only expected one thing from Brezec in this game- to get fouled out, but of course not that late...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well..

If Brezec..

Can have these kind of games here and there, that extension Bernie gave him was genius...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Well..
> 
> If Brezec..
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Well..
> 
> If Brezec..
> ...


Fluke.


----------

